# Spawning mops and egg scatterers



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi

Would like to know 

What materials do you find works best?

Do you remove the mops once you know spawning has occurred?

Do you set up a breeding tank for the pair then remove the pair(s) once they’ve spawned?

Any experiences would help 

It’s my first time working with egg scatterers they’re puffers so not much out there about them specially but any experiences with other types of egg scatters will help

Thanks


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Jackson,

Do you want to breed your puffers to sell or just so you have more to keep? If you have lots of plants in your main tank then odds are, eventually, someone will survive.

You could set up a dedicated breeding tank with a sponge filter and no substrate (easier to clean). Java moss is a great spawning medium for egg scatterers (just watched my CPD's have a spawning frenzy in mine-main tank though and the cories were right behind to dine on eggs).

https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/features/articles/how-to-make-your-own-spawning-mop

I sold some Pseudomugil furcatus to a forum member and he bred using mops. Once they spawned,he'd remove the mops into a fry tank.

Have you seen this forum? https://www.thepufferforum.com

From: https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/features/articles/how-to-keep-dwarf-puffers

Breeding behaviour

Dwarf puffers have occasionally been bred in home aquaria. Because of problems distinguishing the two species, it isn't clear which reports belong to Carinotetraodon travancoricus and which to C. imitator, but in all probability their breeding behaviours are identical. Indeed, the overall process is very similar to other Carinotetraodon species as well.

Sexually mature males can be distinguished by their brighter colours and mature females ready to spawn will become noticeably rounded as they fill up with eggs. Males secure territories among feathery plants with Java moss and willow moss (Fontinalis spp.) particularly well favoured.

A male attracts a female by raising his keel and engaging in fluttering dance routines. Spawning is very boisterous with the eggs being scattered into the moss. He then quickly chases the female away and assumes total responsibility for broodcare.

The eggs hatch after about five days, but the fry don't start swimming for at least another week. Once that happens the male loses interest and he should be removed. The free-swimming fry will now need to be fed tiny live foods such as microworms and Cyclops nauplii. Growth is fairly rapid and the fry will be 1cm/0.4" or so after two months.

Spawning occurs readily if dwarf puffers are given the right conditions, namely lots of live food, slightly soft and acidic water conditions (pH 6.5-7, 5-10ËšdH) and suitable spawning sites.

The tricky part is rearing the eggs and fry, as the eggs are prone to fungal infections, particularly in hard water.

The tank needs to be spotlessly clean and the aquarist should use a pipette to extract uneaten food and faeces.

It will be interesting to see if anyone who's had success posts some specific advice.

Hope you'll post updates!

Jackie


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply

That forum is ok not going to get much info on my fish though. Tetradon schoutedeni.

They've spawned already for me. 
It's their first time they're just reaching maturity or have just matured lol

I just want to have breeding and raising the fry as an accomplishment. Personally don't think I'd ever sell any.

I will check out the link about the mops thank you

Definitely considering a tank just to place the mops into and try raising the fry that way. 
I could read all day about this but being able to ask others directly who have experience with egg scatterers is so much better.

I'll post some updates for sure

Thank you



Fisheye said:


> Hi Jackson,
> 
> Do you want to breed your puffers to sell or just so you have more to keep? If you have lots of plants in your main tank then odds are, eventually, someone will survive.
> 
> ...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have use mops for killies. Easily made using polyester yarn (I used green) wrapped around a book, and attached to a cork. You float them in the tank, and with killies, you check periodically and remove the eggs. isued green because it is easier to see the light coloured eggs against the dark green.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks BillD 

Any experiences with breeding and raising tetras? 

Was told to treat these as if I’m dealing with tetras

I’ve never owned a tetra


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't done any tetras, but there are more than a few who have, around here. I don't recall any of them saying they used mops, although they may have.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I've read somewhere that for some egg scatterers, some people use a tank filled with marbles. The idea I guess is the pair do their thing, and the eggs fall to the bottom where the parents can't get to them. 

I'm with BillD though. I've just used mops, as I use them for killifish.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the help 

I have a real challenge in front of me lol 

Sad how the guy who bred them is unwilling to help out lol


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's what FishBase has to say: not much.

"nonguarders
open water/substratum egg scatterers
Male sometimes guards the clutch."


----------

